# Hello from a new member



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello All,

I have just joined, going through the confirmation procedure and wanted to say hello.

I have been into coffee for quite a few years now. I have got a Bezzera single group with excellent temperature stability and minimal flush due to its great HX construction and an Anfim Super Lusso to do as a grinder.

After six years with the Bezzera I was thinking of getting a new machine although the Bezzera still does an exceptional job.

I have been looking/reading at Nuova Simonelli Apia II 1 Gr automatic (the soft infusion system sounds very sexy) and the La Cimbali Junior DT (although the European version does not sport the passive infusion and the double pressure gauge).

I will appreciate your thoughts/suggestions on this dilema.

Cheers,

John


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Last time we spoke, you had a Heavenly, unless I have the wrong Catch 22.....welcome anyway


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Last time we spoke, you had a Heavenly, unless I have the wrong Catch 22.....welcome anyway


Thank you for your kind words!

No, the same Catch#22 is here







. The Heavenly was sold out in 2010. It was a great machine my first HX that taught me how to flush.

I remember that you went for the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler and you were very happy with it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome John - and I hope it's not Catch 22 in your life for real - if so the Forum can save you.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Phil,

Most of the time it is pleasant but Catch#22 is around every now and then. You are right about the forum, many lost souls have found consolation here







.

Cheers!


----------



## cocobear (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello. I am also a new member here. I am Hannah and I'm from Singapore =)


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

cocobear said:


> Hello. I am also a new member here. I am Hannah and I'm from Singapore =)


Welcome Hannah











John Yossarian said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just joined, going through the confirmation procedure and wanted to say hello.
> 
> ...


Hi John - welcome aboard.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

John Yossarian said:


> I remember that you went for the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler and you were very happy with it.


... dfk's machines change more than my pants.

Welcome by the way


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Pass the mental floss! ?vs☕ ??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> ... dfk's machines change more than my pants.
> 
> Welcome by the way


You must smell then Dylan....this was several years ago matey!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dylan said:


> ... dfk's machines change more than my pants.
> 
> Welcome by the way


Eeeeeewwwww


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello, I'm a new member. Good luck in your search.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks 2bor2bru







. I am still abroad, the plan is to be back in the UK mid July. I am still trying to figure out which one of the two would be better (both are priced the same at GBP 1700).

I am still to hear any opinion and I am thinking of opening a thread in the Grinders/Machines section of the forum.


----------

